# GSD Specific Books?



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm starting my hardcore GSD research to eventually get one down the line (years from now!) and I'm looking for book suggestions! Looking through old posts, I've already found _Purely Positive Training: Companion to Competition_ by Sheila Booth which I think I'll order, and _The New Complete German Shepherd Dog_ by Jane G. Bennett which is unfortunately out of print, but there are some super cheap used copies on Amazon so I may pick that up as well. I've also seen _German Shepherds for Dummies_ mentioned, but I've glanced through it and it may be too broad for what I'm looking for.

Ideally, I'd love a book written about different GSD lines (i.e. show vs. working vs. European vs. American) and include info about Schutzhund as well. When I was researching Siberian Huskies, I found a wonderful book (of course, now out of print) by Margaret Koehler, a renown husky breeder, called _The Siberian Husky: Live the Adventure_ which covered history, showing, breeding (specifically, when NOT to breed







), and different activities like sledding, rally, obedience, etc. If I could find something similar about GSDs I would absolutely love it! Thank you in advance!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I love to check my local used bookstores in the "pet" sections for my dog books. German Shepherds are a pretty popular breed so you'd be surprised what you might find. I find some really neat OLD books. Maybe not super helpful because they're outdated but certainly interesting. 

So far I've found The New Complete German Shepherd Dog, the "Old" Complete German Shepherd Dog, Glen Johnson's Tracking Book, The German Shepherd Today (1974), Schutzhund by Susan Barwig (1978), And both of the Monks of New Skete Books, and the Cesar Milan Books. 

All for less than $20


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the Monks of New Skete Books!!!


----------

